# One Thing This Govt. Shutdown Has Revealed



## fmdog44 (Jan 16, 2019)

I am a little shocked and saddened to learn how many people not getting a check are living paycheck to paycheck and so many of them have nice paying jobs.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 17, 2019)

I was surprised too to hear that.  Guess I just assumed everybody lived within their means.  It could be that I have always lived below my means since I supported my two kids by myself and worked two or three jobs to do so.  Being frugal is still the way I live and never thought about buying things I cannot afford.  Hearing about some of their salaries shocked me as I think about the money I could have saved if I had that when I was working!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 17, 2019)

don't forget they may be saving a lot but it is in retirement plan money.

the other  problem is the mantra live below your means is pretty meaningless and un-actionable .   it is really the ratio of discretionary to non discretionary spending that counts .  you can certainly keep expenses below budget but if everything is a need then there is no where to cut back from even though you are below your means " whatever  that is supposed to mean .

 so if i  buy a house that "fits within your means "  

i get laid off ,,, do i move immediately ? or another scenario , what happens if unexpectedly i need a new car and a good part of our budget is spent , what happens to my "means " ? what if i work on commission and my means changes this year ? 

what if the markets have a bad year ?  do i move ?    


so means is always changing .  the problem is there are very few guidelines for how to spend . how much should be allocated go housing , to a car , to expenses you can't adjust ?   that is an actionable plan ...  telling someone live below your means is like saying drive safely or get a good paying job .  they sound great  but what does it mean as far as what do i do ?  you get the idea .


----------



## bingo (Jan 17, 2019)

they will draw unemployment


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

bingo said:


> they will draw unemployment



Even if that happens, unemployment is a fraction of what a person's salary was.
The decision as to whether they will get unemployment won't be made for 30 days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2019)

We all have a different notion of financial security or how close to the financial edge we are willing to get.

For some people keeping a few million in an offshore account makes them feel comfortable and for others, it's having twenty dollars tucked in their sock.

The statistics don't take into account things like credit cards, side jobs or other household income, good old mom & dad, etc...

Back in the slump of 1987, I decided that I didn't want anything that could be taken away from me and I started backing away from the financial edge.

We can only hope that this cash flow blip becomes a teachable moment to help people understand the benefits of living below their means and building some cash or credit reserves for use in future emergencies.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 17, 2019)

it really is not a question of what we think is close to the edge . what we think and what research shows or what financially is healthiest can be two different things . the problem is  what "we " think  are usually not what is financially healthiest . . but that is because there is really very little out there about how to spend . we have lots of info on how to invest out there , but very little as to what is healthiest financially  as to spending .

fidelity has made a attempt at producing some guidelines . 

30% of the budget remains discretionary for flexibility .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 17, 2019)

"Living beneath our means" became a way of life for us about 30 years ago.  By way of background, we started this immediately following a job change and a long distance move, and prior to purchasing a home.  It was a very intentional decision and, although money was very tight at the time, the change wasn't prompted by dire financial urgency.

From the beginning, our ground rules have been:
1.  Keep a written record of every cent we spend.  We do this to this day.
2.  Maintain a detailed written budget, balancing and updating it frequently.  In the beginning this was done weekly; now we balance monthly and update once a year.
3.  Pay off all debt, other than the mortgage, pay off all credit card balances monthly, and never incur any new debt.  Per our plan, we were able to get rid of the mortgage when we retired.
4.  Always maintain liquid savings equal to at least three to six months income for true emergencies.
5.  Have a realistic retirement plan and stay on track toward retirement savings goals.

So far, this has worked for us.  It's gotten us through a couple extended periods of unemployment and a couple family emergencies.  We live a fairly simple life and I thank the good Lord every day for what He provides.  I understand that there are those whose incomes don't meet even their most basic needs, which is why "Charities" has been one of our budget accounts from the start.

My point is, that "living beneath your means" isn't something a person decides to do only when financial calamity strikes.  It's truly a consciously chosen way of life, ideally started before one's peak earning years (although late is better than never).  We sadly watched so many friends and neighbors with good incomes buy houses that, although they could afford them at the time, were actually beyond their means.  People who used their homes as piggy banks, refinancing them to fund exotic vacations, boats, fancy cars, and other luxuries.  People who carried massive amounts of debt to finance their chosen lifestyle and then were puzzled when they found themselves in dire financial straits.

I don't, nor will I ever, look down at those who find themselves in financial difficulty.  Been there, done that, still carry the scars. I just wanted to share another option for any who might be interested.  (Maybe I should be posting this on a "young adults" forum.)


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I am a little shocked and saddened to learn how many people not getting a check are living paycheck to paycheck and so many of them have nice paying jobs.



Statistics show that over 25% of households have little or no savings set aside for emergencies.  Ideally, a person should have enough cash set aside for at least 6 months of normal spending.  When a person is young, and just starting out, that may be difficult, but there are millions who have been working for years, that still live from paycheck to paycheck.  Saving and prudent financial management seems to be a topic that many do not understand.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Statistics show that over 25% of households have little or no savings set aside for emergencies.  Ideally, a person should have enough cash set aside for at least 6 months of normal spending.  When a person is young, and just starting out, that may be difficult, but there are millions who have been working for years, that still live from paycheck to paycheck.  Saving and prudent financial management seems to be a topic that many do not understand.



Easy availability of credit cards has been part of the problem. CC companies raise the limit and some see it as free money.
Cash advance/Pay day loans have gotten many into trouble although there was a crackdown.
I also think some people are too quick to lend/give money to people with a sob story who don't manage their own money.
Keeping up with the Jones.

A lot of factors come into play.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 17, 2019)

i never try to predict what straw people are doing , we really don't know ... i know we are all guilty of it  but it is really on par with every time there is an accident mentioned on facebook it is always followed with " they are texting "  no one knows what happened but " they are always texting "


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> i never try to predict what straw people are doing , we really don't know ... i know we are all guilty of it  but it is really on par with every time there is an accident mentioned on facebook it is always followed with " they are texting "  no one knows what happened but " they are always texting "





What's your point?

I'm not seeing what texting has to do with this discussion.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 17, 2019)

the point is we have all these comments about straw people  unable to pay bills or have savings because of mis-use of loans , credit , etc , yet we have no clue what their story is  . it is like people when they see photos of accidents today - first words without knowing any details is they were texting .

the same as someone with low liquidity    who is immediately thought to be mis-using credit , over spending or  in over their head in loans , etc  .  we don't know that to be the case .


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> the point is we have all these comments about straw people  unable to pay bills or have savings because of mis-use of loans , credit , etc , yet we have no clue what their story is  . it is like people when they see photos of accidents today - first words without knowing any details is they were texting .
> 
> the same as someone with low liquidity    who is immediately thought to be mis-using credit , over spending or  in over their head in loans , etc  .  we don't know that to be the case .



I see.  Thanks for answering.

True, people often make assumptions and generalizations.  Not always, but sometimes.  (I've never assumed the cause of an auto accident was texting, although I know of a tragic case when it was).

Back to finances: I don't think comments were meant to be judgmental. Of course, we don't know about every individual case. I've certainly made bad...make that horrible... financial decisions in my lifetime. I think the comments are an effort to explain why _some _people find themselves in financial hot water when their paychecks disappear.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2019)

Kind of a different point about the shutdown.   I don't understand why the Coast Guard is not getting paid when all other branches of the service ARE?   What's that all about???

Guess it's time to google...nthego:


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't know what any of these people's situation is who aren't getting paid. It really doesn't matter to me if they are financially secure. I think what happened to them isn't fair, especially when the Politicians are still getting paid. Most of those who are not working now are ones who's jobs are necessary for our safety,like the TSA,FDA etc. I feel in a way that we are all paying.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Kind of a different point about the shutdown.   I don't understand why the Coast Guard is not getting paid when all other branches of the service ARE?   What's that all about???
> 
> Guess it's time to google...nthego:



ETA... well, here's the lame reason--

_Troops in four of the five branches of the Armed Forces will not be  affected. Life, for the most part, will continue as it has, with only  minor hiccups felt by a few civilian employees. The major exception to  this is the roughly 42,000 Coast Guardsmen who currently face  uncertainty. 
_
[h=3][/h]*To put it simply, the Coast Guard is a part of the  United States Armed Forces, but isn't a part of the Department of  Defense. They're a part of the Department of Homeland Security. *


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> don't forget they may be saving a lot but it is in retirement plan money.
> 
> the other  problem is the mantra live below your means is pretty meaningless and un-actionable .   it is really the ratio of discretionary to non discretionary spending that counts .  you can certainly keep expenses below budget but if everything is a need then there is no where to cut back from even though you are below your means " whatever  that is supposed to mean .
> 
> ...



Well, you leave out one big pile and that is "be prepared" for life's changes and some do it and some don't. How many people have experienced the things you offer and have gotten by just fine. So don't go blaming this cruel world for the problems of every day living. All of your points are weak.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> ETA... well, here's the lame reason--
> 
> _Troops in four of the five branches of the Armed Forces will not be  affected. Life, for the most part, will continue as it has, with only  minor hiccups felt by a few civilian employees. The major exception to  this is the roughly 42,000 Coast Guardsmen who currently face  uncertainty.
> _
> *To put it simply, the Coast Guard is a part of the  United States Armed Forces, but isn't a part of the Department of  Defense. They're a part of the Department of Homeland Security. *



You are far from reality. If I am laid off in Smalltown, USA I don't frequent your store, I cut back on the number of times I fuel up at your station. I quit going to your restaurant. I stop buying clothes for my kids at your store. None of us go to your barber shop as we cut our own hair. We no longer contribute to the local charities and so on and so on.  Now you are broke like me!!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I think what happened to them isn't fair, especially when the Politicians are still getting paid.



Agreed! if these ego-driven politicians can't or won't do their jobs, and shut down the government, they, too, should give up their paychecks and perks.  I swear...it seems like our politicians are this nations worst enemies.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> You are far from reality. If I am laid off in Smalltown, USA I don't frequent your store, I cut back on the number of times I fuel up at your station. I quit going to your restaurant. I stop buying clothes for my kids at your store. None of us go to your barber shop as we cut our own hair. We no longer contribute to the local charities and so on and so on.  Now you are broke like me!!


Fascinating, but what does that have to do with the Coast Guard?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Well, you leave out one big pile and that is "be prepared" for life's changes and some do it and some don't. How many people have experienced the things you offer and have gotten by just fine. So don't go blaming this cruel world for the problems of every day living. All of your points are weak.


sorry but my points are spot on . the term live below your means , means nothing . it is like drive safely . it offers nothing actionable that people can follow or do  to be considered living below their means .

what you really are concerned about is the ratio  in your spending between the discretionary and non discretionary stuff


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> sorry but my points are spot on . the term live below your means , means nothing . it is like drive safely . it offers nothing actionable that people can follow or do  to be considered living below their means .
> 
> what you really are concerned about is the ratio  in your spending between the discretionary and non discretionary stuff


I'll show my take on what's going on and you show yours to the folks lining up in bread lines and you better do yours from a distance.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 18, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Fascinating, but what does that have to do with the Coast Guard?



Try real to read what you wrote...…………….


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I'll show my take on what's going on and you show yours to the folks lining up in bread lines and you better do yours from a distance.



i have no idea what you are referring to  or even mean with these replies ...  if we are talking on the same page  then there is something wrong here


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 18, 2019)

lol - this thread sure went sideways in a hurry....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Try real to read what you wrote...…………….



Maybe you should take your own advice.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 18, 2019)

I agree with mathjak107 & sassy cakes #16 post. Re unemployment compensation I saw in today's paper that those who are still physically reporting for work won't get it because technically they aren't unemployed; the ones who are "furloughed" and get it will have to repay it when (and if) they get back pay for the time they were getting unemployment. 
Also, the cost of living varies amazingly in different states and even different parts of the same state. For example here in NM 
housing costs in ABQ are much lower than in Santa Fe & towns in our "oil patch" . Both have had trouble attracting qualified school teachers because they couldn't afford decent ordinary housing ( not luxury) California has had a net loss in population partly due to high cost of living.
Those of you who are going tsk tsk about people living paycheck to paycheck, how old were you, how long married, how many children in your home before you felt you had a comfortable emergency cushion without recourse to your parents or going into debt in an emergency ?


----------



## 911 (Jan 18, 2019)

Some years back when the steel mills were shutting down here in PA, there was a man, who had a family of four kids and a wife. The wife was a part time teacher’s aid. When he lost his job, unemployment just couldn’t make up their earning difference compared to how much they made before the mill closed.

In order to feed, clothe and pay for a roof over their heads, he took up robbing banks. I think he had robbed seven banks for a total of around $250,000.00. This was all perpetrated in less than six months.

When questioned as to why he kept robbing banks even after he had stolen enough money to keep his family going for a few years, his reply was, “It was so easy and I just couldn’t stop.”


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I agree with mathjak107 & sassy cakes #16 post. Re unemployment compensation I saw in today's paper that those who are still physically reporting for work won't get it because technically they aren't unemployed; the ones who are "furloughed" and get it will have to repay it when (and if) they get back pay for the time they were getting unemployment.
> Also, the cost of living varies amazingly in different states and even different parts of the same state. For example here in NM
> housing costs in ABQ are much lower than in Santa Fe & towns in our "oil patch" . Both have had trouble attracting qualified school teachers because they couldn't afford decent ordinary housing ( not luxury) California has had a net loss in population partly due to high cost of living.
> Those of you who are going tsk tsk about people living paycheck to paycheck, how old were you, how long married, how many children in your home before you felt you had a comfortable emergency cushion without recourse to your parents or going into debt in an emergency ?



Absolutely true.  It is easy to judge the actions of others when you don't know the whole story.  I personally know a family here where both parents are employed in very good jobs and live in a modest home, drive older cars and live very frugally, yet they still struggle because they have a child who suffers from a debilitating (and unfixable) condition which requires the expenditure of large sums of money each month simply to keep her alive (in addition to what their insurance pays).  If one or both of them lost their paychecks it would be disastrous for the child and for the whole family.

We never know what another person is dealing with in life, and IMHO we should not be so quick to judge how they live.  I think most people, particularly in their younger days, have had periods where there was too much month left at the end of their paychecks.  I know I sure did.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 19, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice.


BetterYOU take it.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 19, 2019)

From one of my local TV stations: (Nashville TN)_

"To help furloughed employees without a paycheck, a number of companies, institutions, and restaurants are offering assistance and discounts."

_https://www.newschannel5.com/news/a...-a-paycheck-heres-a-list-of-resources-to-help
_
_[FONT=Georgia, serif]The list includes free admission to the local zoo and museum discovery center, free restaurant meals, food assistance, financial assistance and cellular assistance from a variety of institutions and businesses, even free pet supplies from our local Humane Association.    [/FONT]_



_


----------



## Trade (Jan 21, 2019)

I grew up poor. Son of a single mom with an 8th grade education who supported us by waiting tables at greasy spoons for nickel and dime tips. It's not easy to break out of the cycle of poverty when you start with nothing. It took me until I was in my 40's before I didn't have to wait for payday to go grocery shopping. In fact there were more than a few times when I kited a check at the grocery store a day or two before payday. That was back in the days before the internet when it took a couple of days before they hit the bank. So even though I have a fairly comfortable position now, I'm slow to judge those that don't. "There but for fortune go you or I"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2019)

One odd bit of news about the shutdown that is getting lots of air time in my area is the payout of February SNAP benefits in mid-January.

The concern is that people will use the benefits immediately and then be struggling during February.

In my area, approximately 30% of the population is on some form of government assistance other than SS and Medicare so it is a legitimate concern for the people who operate the local food pantries, soup kitchens, etc...


----------



## Trade (Jan 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Agreed! if these ego-driven politicians can't or won't do their jobs, and shut down the government, they, too, should give up their paychecks and perks.  I swear...it seems like our politicians are this nations worst enemies.



I'd go further than that. I think no one who gets any kind of check from the federal government should be paid during a shutdown. That includes the military and all of us old geezers that get social security checks. And there should be no retroactive back pay either. If you miss a check, that money is gone. Forever. I guarendamnteeyou if that was the case no politician would dare to try to shut down the government.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2019)

Between the bad weather, and this govt. shutdown, the situation at most airports is becoming worse, almost daily....I sure wouldn't want to have to fly anywhere during this mess.  If the number of TSA agents failing to report for work continues to climb, it won't be long before air travel becomes almost not worth it....passengers having to report to the airport several hours before their flight just to stand in line for screening.


----------



## Trade (Jan 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Between the bad weather, and this govt. shutdown, the situation at most airports is becoming worse, almost daily....I sure wouldn't want to have to fly anywhere during this mess.  If the number of TSA agents failing to report for work continues to climb, it won't be long before air travel becomes almost not worth it....passengers having to report to the airport several hours before their flight just to stand in line for screening.



Not to mention missing connecting flights due to the slow down.


----------



## oldman (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, people aren’t going to make their flights if TSA agents continue to be absent from work. No one wants to get to the airport 3-4 hours before their flight. As it is now, passengers complain about the long lines and slow agents working the security sections. 

Flight crews are fortunate enough that they can generally walk through without having to be scanned or have to go through the screening process. I always recommended to the passengers that complained about having to go through TSA to pay the $85.00 and go through the process of obtaining a pre-check pass. Generally, it only takes 2-3 minutes to get through security with pre-check.


----------



## Trade (Jan 21, 2019)

oldman said:


> I always recommended to the passengers that complained about having to go through TSA to pay the $85.00 and go through the process of obtaining a pre-check pass. Generally, it only takes 2-3 minutes to get through security with pre-check.



I never heard of that. Doesn't sound very safe. What's to stop a hijacker from paying 85 bucks to get a pre-check pass in order to have an easier time getting through security when he comes back later with a bomb or weapon hidden on him? 

Plus it discriminates against poor people. 85 bucks may not seem like much to you, but that's more than I paid for my first car.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> I never heard of that. Doesn't sound very safe. What's to stop a hijacker from paying 85 bucks to get a pre-check pass in order to have an easier time getting through security when he comes back later with a bomb or weapon hidden on him?
> 
> Plus it discriminates against poor people. 85 bucks may not seem like much to you, but that's more than I paid for my first car.



The $85 is for a 5 year KTN (Known Traveler Number), which has to be purchased thru a screening process that takes several weeks.  Plus, you still go thru a screening process at the airport, but the line is generally shorter/quicker, and you don't have to take off your shoes or belts or open up your lap top.  Additionally, some folks with KTNs are randomly selected to go thru the normal security line.  I've had that happen once.  

You need to get out more.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2019)

While I was channel flipping through the TV news this evening, I came across a commentator who predicted that if the present shutdown continues, and the number of TSA agents showing up for work continues to decline, he estimated that sometime during the last half of February, passenger air traffic will almost grind to a halt.  Were that to happen, about the only planes flying would be cargo flights....and of course, the politicians would still be chartering flights to enjoy their "perks" at taxpayer expense.


----------



## Trade (Jan 22, 2019)

Don M. said:


> While I was channel flipping through the TV news this evening, I came across a commentator who predicted that if the present shutdown continues, and the number of TSA agents showing up for work continues to decline, he estimated that sometime during the last half of February, passenger air traffic will almost grind to a halt.  Were that to happen, about the only planes flying would be cargo flights....and of course, the politicians would still be chartering flights to enjoy their "perks" at taxpayer expense.



That's just lovely. I'm scheduled to fly out to California on the 16th of February to visit my daughter. It will be the first time I have flown since before 9/11. And now that might be screwed up due to disgruntled TSA employees. Which I can't blame for being disgruntled. I would be too if I was being told I had to work without pay.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 22, 2019)

Some workers without pay are finding it difficult to afford the transport costs to actually get to work.


----------



## Trade (Jan 22, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Some workers without pay are finding it difficult to afford the transport costs to actually get to work.



Not surprising. Their average wage is about 16 bucks an hour. 

https://www.payscale.com/research/U...ion_Security_Administration_(TSA)/Hourly_Rate

That's about 32K a year. A decent living wage, in the 1980's. Today, not so much. 

Hell, I'm rooting for them to screw up the countries air travel, even if it does mess up my trip next month. This whole shut down crap and expecting people to work without pay is bullshit. It's time to make everyone start feeling some pain. Not just a select few.


----------



## BobF (Jan 22, 2019)

All this work without pay is really money in the bank.   Not easy to do if you have not practiced on your own and have some cash in savings to live on while all these brainless ones try to lead our country.   But you have to know that all our leaders live in bigger money than all the rest of us do.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 22, 2019)

It really chaps me that Congress is still getting paid, and they are the ones NOT DOING THEIR JOBS.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2019)

My brother and his wife got back yesterday from a 4-day trip from O'Hare to Knoxville.  They're both seasoned air travelers and didn't notice any unusual wait times when boarding.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2019)

Trade said:


> I grew up poor. Son of a single mom with an 8th grade education who supported us by waiting tables at greasy spoons for nickel and dime tips. It's not easy to break out of the cycle of poverty when you start with nothing. It took me until I was in my 40's before I didn't have to wait for payday to go grocery shopping. In fact there were more than a few times when I kited a check at the grocery store a day or two before payday. That was back in the days before the internet when it took a couple of days before they hit the bank. So even though I have a fairly comfortable position now, I'm slow to judge those that don't. "There but for fortune go you or I"



Ooo, I remember the days when I did the write-a-check-early thing.  I had it down to a science; I had figured out precisely how long it took for checks to clear every grocery store in town.  Oddly, it varied -- maybe because of the way they handled their checks or the time of day they made their deposits; anyway, it took one grocery chain two whole days longer to clear their  checks.  I did a lot of business with that chain close to payday.

I agree with you; because I struggled early on, I am very slow to judge those who have a hard time making ends meet.  It  ain't always as easy as  it sounds.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2019)

Tommy said:


> My brother and his wife got back yesterday from a 4-day trip from O'Hare to Knoxville.  They're both seasoned air travelers and didn't notice any unusual wait times when boarding.



My son flies a LOT for his work and he says he's seen substantial slowdowns in the screening lines.  He has to fly tomorrow and he's concerned about making his connections.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> don't forget they may be saving a lot but it is in retirement plan money.
> 
> the other  problem is the mantra live below your means is pretty meaningless and un-actionable .   it is really the ratio of discretionary to non discretionary spending that counts .  you can certainly keep expenses below budget but if everything is a need then there is no where to cut back from even though you are below your means " whatever  that is supposed to mean .
> 
> ...



  This is the kind of thinking that has weakened society as a whole. Nobody owes anyone a perfect life or a life without problems. 
   It also led to over half the nation on welfare in one form or another. Children without father's and millions of single mothers.


----------



## Trade (Jan 23, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> This is the kind of thinking that has weakened society as a whole. Nobody owes anyone a perfect life or a life without problems.
> It also led to over half the nation on welfare in one form or another. Children without father's and millions of single mothers.



Actually I would say it is your kind of thinking that is the problem with today's society.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)

Trade said:


> Actually I would say it is your kind of thinking that is the problem with today's society.




Well thats your opinion good thing we all get to have one. I also don't think any of them who shut it down should get paid, but they are all rich anyway so it wouldn't affect them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 23, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Well thats your opinion good thing we all get to have one. *I also don't think any of them who shut it down should get paid, but they are all rich anyway so it wouldn't affect them.*



:iagree:


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey I love stretching it out from payday to payday.  It's called living on the edge.  It's exciting.  No ice cream till payday.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2019)

You would have to change or amend the Constitution in order for the Legislative not to be paid.  
*Article 1, Section 6. Text of Article 1, Section 6: The Senators and Representatives shall receive a Compensation for their Services, to be ascertained by Law, and paid out of the Treasury of the United States.*


----------



## Trade (Jan 23, 2019)

There needs to be some kind of trigger that automatically continues to fund the government in the event that a spending bill is not passed on time. Politicians should not be allowed to use this ploy for political purposes.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2019)

I absolutely agree, Trade.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 23, 2019)

"We the people" voted every single one of those politicians into the offices they currently hold.  I rather suspect that the impasse in Washington directly reflects the differences among the voting public.  Just sayin' . . .


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2019)

There is a new slogan that contains far more truth than the original M.A.G.A.......now the appropriate version goes something like " Morons Are Governing America".


----------

